# Deart The Phatness Forum,



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

In honour of nude recreation week, barbershop music day, embrace your geekness day, and fool's paradise day, I would like to say, happy nude recreation week, barbershop music day, embrace your geekness day, and fool's paradise day.

Please continue enjoying my unimpressive photos.


----------



## shmne (Jul 13, 2010)

Is that turtle eating that man's face? :gah:


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

shmne said:


> Is that turtle eating that man's face? :gah:


 
That man is eating the turtle's face. layball:


----------



## shmne (Jul 13, 2010)

Fwoo! Well in that case, it has quickly become my favorite as I too love eating turtles. However I have an extremely rational fear about turtles eating my face, I promise it is rational.


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 13, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> Why?


 
Because.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 13, 2010)

*UNIMPRESSED! DID NOT ENJOY! HNGGGGGGGG!!!*


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> *UNIMPRESSED! DID NOT ENJOY! HNGGGGGGGG!!!*


 
Oh, hey Tyler! See what I did there?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 13, 2010)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> I see what you did there.


 
There. I did it.


----------



## MGriff240 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nude recreation week? Sounds awesome. 

By the way, what is "Deart"? Doesn't seem English to me.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 13, 2010)

Stop doing that there that you did.


----------



## shmne (Jul 13, 2010)

D- Dam
E- Everyone
A- Accepting
R- Redundant
T- Tabby Cats


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Stop doing that there that you did.


 
Don't look over here! :shock:


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

shmne said:


> D- Dam
> E- Everyone
> A- Accepting
> R- Redundant
> T- Tabby Cats


 
Drugs
Everything
Around
Rule
Timmah!!!

Go we here! Dollar dollar bill yall!


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 13, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> nude recreation week, embrace your geekness day



No good will come of this.


----------



## Ilovelearning (Jul 13, 2010)

The fire in the back ground one is inspiring


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

Ilovelearning said:


> The fire in the back ground one is inspiring


 
I didn't know I took it until the next day. It was halloween on the river and I was rather inebriated.


----------



## freeze3kgt (Jul 13, 2010)

you got a little turtle head poking out in the 3rd picture ... may want to pinch that off


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 13, 2010)

freeze3kgt said:


> you got a little turtle head poking out in the 3rd picture ... may want to pinch that off


 
teehee:thumbup:


----------

